# What do you feed your Spiny Mice?



## hlforumhl (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm trying to find a good homemade mix of food to feed my spinies without too much luck. Any suggestions? Also, what do they enjoy as treats? Is it safe to give them sticks and leaves to chew on from outside?

Thanks!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

ours at work get a comersial rodent mix (its normaly heughy hamster but got a new gerbil and hamster one now which they prefur) mixed in with some bird seed (we use either forin finch or budgie) every day And normaly once a week or so if i dont forget they get a handfull of crickets or meal worms (they prefur the crickets as they get to chase them) Ive tryed bits of veg but so far they havent been intrested, and sometimes throw in a bit of meet if ive got any leftovers, beef goes down well.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Used to feed mine the same as my mice mixed with a larger percentage of small bird seed. They often had millet spray chucked in too. Never seemed interested in livefood which was a shame as i have loads. They did however enjoy the odd frostie and would often 'beg' for a flake


----------

